# TrueVPS is now owned by RamNode



## wlanboy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite busy times for Nick, Tyler and Elliot.

Acquire a company and expanding to NL at the same time.

Is it easy to migrate a official registered company in NL?


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

I am not aware of TrueVPS.

I was chatting with someone  and mentioned RamNodes partial NL offer and how I thought RamNode should do something to diversify, standout and grow.

Well, there we are maybe


----------



## Jade (Aug 15, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I am not aware of TrueVPS.
> 
> I was chatting with someone  and mentioned RamNodes partial NL offer and how I thought RamNode should do something to diversify, standout and grow.
> 
> Well, there we are maybe


I've never heard of them either  But a great move hopefully for RamNode


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 15, 2013)

We actually will not own the brand itself - it will simply be ceasing business for now. So the registration for the business will not be changing hands. We are just taking over the clients as part of a deal for our NL expansion.


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey @Nick_A, congrats!

Should we expect this as a sign that NL offering is going to get bulked up to offer all the types/plans you do in the other locations  ?


----------



## perennate (Aug 15, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hey @Nick_A, congrats!
> 
> Should we expect this as a sign that NL offering is going to get bulked up to offer all the types/plans you do in the other locations  ?


No, that already happened


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

perennate said:


> No, that already happened


Really, I missed that  Doh!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 15, 2013)

http://truevps.io/

Wasn't this owned Weservit?


----------



## weservit (Aug 15, 2013)

TrueVPS was part of WeservIT that's right. We worked out a good deal with RamNode for their NL location. One of the terms for this deal was that we had to stop offering activities from TrueVPS. All TrueVPS customers will be transfered to RamNode hardware as you can read in the email Nick sent. 

RamNode has a high reputation and we're sure that all TrueVPS customers will be in good hands.

Enjoy your RamNode VPS!


----------



## Quexis (Aug 15, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Quite busy times for Nick, Tyler and Elliot.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 15, 2013)

Very great move, indeed!  Ramnode is great!  However, let's hope that the customers take the move fine.


----------



## Tyler Salwierz (Aug 15, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Quite busy times for Nick, Tyler and Elliot.
> 
> Acquire a company and expanding to NL at the same time.
> 
> Is it easy to migrate a official registered company in NL?


Quite busy yes


----------



## MartinD (Aug 16, 2013)

I've moved the crap here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1601-weserveit-datacenter-query-split/

Once again folks, please stop bringing up dirt or rubbish in these kind of topics - take it private or open another thread if there's a problem. Cheers


----------

